# apple tv contre iPod sur chaine hifi



## lehmann06 (13 Mai 2008)

Bonjour

l'avènement de la musique numérique et sa facilité d'utilisation m'a poussé à enregistrer ma cdthèque sur disque dur en AAC grâce à iTunes
La question qui se pose maintenant est d'obtenir la meilleur qualité pour reproduite ces fichiers numériques sur mon installation hifi : preampli Synthesis Ectasy + 2 blocs mono Synthesis The Theatre (double push pull d'EL34) et HP JM Reynaud Offrande signature
Deux solutions s'offrent à moi:
- un iPod classic 160 Go sur un dock Advance Acoustic MIP Station II
- Apple TV 160 Go
Parmi vous quelqu'un aurait il tenté l'aventure
Vos conseils sont les bienvenus
Merci d'avance :rateau:


----------



## lehmann06 (19 Mai 2008)

bon j'ai essayé et je vous fais part de mon expérience
en clair il n'y a pas photo  
une très nette supériorité du couple iPod classic + MIP II par rapport à l'Apple TV
Le seul gros avantage de ce dernier étant de pouvoir utiliser la sortie vidéo sur son écran TV
Côté son, une fluidité, une douceur et pour tout dire une qualité en Apple Lossless très proche de l'original sur CD
Le son sur l'Apple TV est très agressif et très éloigné d'une écoute hifi, pourtant avec les mêmes fichiers venant du même Mac
La faute très certainement au convertisseur intégré ou alors le circuit du dock Advance Acoustic a vraiment des vertus extraordinaires car sans avantager aucune partie de la bande passante il ressort un sort débarrassé de tout aspect numérique
Un bon acaht en tout cas et la possibilité de stocker en Apple lossless ou AAC plus de 1000 CD
Musicalement vôtre


----------



## ipascm (5 Juin 2008)

etonnant comme sujet, 

pour faire un peu de musique (j'ai des écoutes de studio) mais je ne suis pas "audiophile", j'aimerai savoir comment tu as branché ton apple TV à ton préamp amp écoutes, comme je ne connais pas tes réf (moi c'est plutot du genelec mon truc) 

En bref, comment fonctionne le dock de ta MIP II? ce dock est il capable d'aller chercher directement les fichiers sur le disque dur de l'ipod ou est ce une bete reprise de la sortie casque sur le dock?
Enfin, pour l'apple TV as tu : pris la sortie digitale ou la sortie RCA?

ca pourrait etre interressant pour voir si ton comparatif est fiable.


encore une fois, je n'ai pas vérifié les caracteristiques de ton ampli, n'hésites pas à nous éclairer sur le sujet


----------



## ipascm (5 Juin 2008)

euh, je viens de regarder rapidement les carac, c'est bizzare tout de meme :

tu prends un dock, qui a priori est analogique, doublé d'un préamp à lampes (donc déja, ton son est coloré) et ensuite tu réinjecte le tout sur deux amplis à lampe?

c'est clair que cela doit être plus chaud !!! , cependant, je ne suis pas sur que la fidelité de reproduction sonore soit plus réelle dans ce cas.

Après et c'est mon avis, et c'est la ou je ne suis pas d'accord, moi j'aime avoir des écoutes les plus plates possibles (pas de déformation et ce que j'entends est ce que je fais comme musique) et pour moi un apple TV sur mes écoutes (auto amplifiées et entrées numériques optiques) j'avoue que ca me couvient plus que bien...

mais ce n'est qu'une histoire de gout evidemment. Colorer son son c'est certainement très bien pour certains types de musiques, mais ca ne convient pas pour tout les styles.


----------

